# My new Komondor



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

So this might be long. I have a year old Anatolian/Pyr cross that I was considering replacing. Why, well, didn't seem a good fit. She was fine with the goats great actually, but she loved to be out and hang around the house. If no one was there, she would go back to the goats and watch over them. Actually great now that I think about it, but she would pester my daughter that is only 6. She didn't hurt her, just always wanted to play and was getting in front of her all the time so my daughter couldn't move around. So I decided that I really wanted a breed that was perfectly content to stay in with the goats and not feel the need to patrol all the borders. I researched and really liked the Komondor, but felt that they were too aggressive for us. Then I found a breeder that raised them on small acreage (less than 5 acres) and had kids and lived on the edge of town. Again speaks volumns about how they are raised. They were friendly and still LGD. However, I really couldn't afford the cost considering I would have to travel to get one also. I looked locally and finally found a litter of pups and I was going to get one. However, things just didn't work out. About a month later original breeder that got me turned on to them contacted me about their adult male. They were having to sell two of the dogs and wanted to know if I was interested. Well, I was, but didn't think I could afford it. They said that they would let me have him for what I could afford as they felt comfortable with me after talking for so long with me about my set up and everything. So here is a male that is already trained (3.5 years) and not to aggressive for a Komondor Of course I jumped at the idea. So I drove forever to pick him up. He was great and friendly and perfect. 
So I get him home and he is so laid back, still great. Loves the goats and is great with my other LGD that I was considering replacing. Even dealt with her food aggression. He has no interest in escaping or patrolling anything, just stays with the goats. But when I let him out for a break or to eat or whatever, he just wanted to lay on the porch and sleep, wasn't interested in the goats. I was a little irritated, but was happy with the change in my other LGD (Rumor). She still loved her goats, and still loved to patrol, but it just seemed different. She inspected everything and then came back, laid down and rested, then all over again. I defiantely decided to keep her. It seemed to work great. Trouble (Komondor) stayed with goats and Rumor checked things out and came back. Just like what everyone talks about a pair working. But I was still disturbed by Trouble's lazy attitude and preference to being with us humans and totally leaving the goats alone when out of the pen. While I wanted him to be friendly as I have lots of people over, he seemed excessively lax with all the strangers over. 
So last night it was just after dark and I went outside to give the dogs a few bones to chew on. WOW!!! I thought for a minute there I was going to be chew toy I called out to them and they turned back to love bugs all over me. But really for a second there, I was scared. It was dark and they heard a sound and were going to take care of business. So at least at night I know that I shouldn't have any problems. I am one happy person at the teamwork they have gotten down in such a short time. Granted I only have a small herd of goats and chickens, but all the more I can't afford to loose any. Just love my Rumor and my Trouble.
I will try to get pics up when I can.
Just wanted to share!!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

That is wonderful and I am so glad you kept the first dog ... I think dogs espec. dogs with outside jobs like the LGDs work best with company....
Are Komodors (sp?) the ones with the dread locks? Just curious, looking forward to pictures....


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Yup that's the breed but I plan on having him clipped every summer. I live in ozark country like national forest. Way to much brambles and brush for long hair


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like he is going to be the perfect fit.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

colemangirly said:


> Yup that's the breed but I plan on having him clipped every summer. I live in ozark country like national forest. Way to much brambles and brush for long hair


Oh right that seems like to practical thing to do ( I love clipping my schnauzer -- shes so clean and fresh after I get all that old dirty hair off)....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm glad it's working out. Can you post a photo?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice find! The two of them seem to have sorted out what each will be doing and enjoying each other. You were smart to keep both dogs! Congratulations!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Wonderful that you have found a good working arrangement! 
I too would love to see a photo. I just love those dogs, the dreads are awesome looking when they run. 
Totally OT, but our SIL had dreads almost to his waist, we tease him all the time that we are going to get him a Komondor to jog with.:hysterical:


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

I will try a pic


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Kool he looks a little like one of those Italian dogs ... Lagotto somethin' or other....
I love the tight curls, the two dogs look like great pals..


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm thinking that fuzzy dog is the same dog as the short haired one....before it was clipped.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Maybe you are thinking of Italiano Spinone? I think he looks like a standard poodle. You need to keep him combed out. That type of fur holds on to every bit of dirt and ick and will smell if not kept combed out. As long as he is kept in a short coat, say an inch or even two, combing out shouldn't be too much trouble.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

"lagotto romagnolo"-- a white one, is what he reminds me of with that hair cut. I have no idea where I ever thought of that it just came to me.... Weird head sometimes....


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

lol hes a full Komondor, just kept trimmed. I will continue to keep him at about 1-2 inches, as it is soooo brushy here. So another update on my young Rumor (Ant/Pry cross) one of the goats cut herself on something while out the other day. Rumor was walking around with her head over the goats neck and licking it every so often. It was so cute how she just felt bad for the goat, even tho the goat didn't seem to care. Doctored it up and she left the goat to watch the whole herd again. LOL Really loving her more and more. The addition of the Komondor really seems to have brought out the best in her. She does not roam and never did, but she tried to patrol to big an area, now she just keeps to the immediate area that is her job. Trouble is such a push over during the day, taking his break from the goats almost entirely, but at night, wow, best watch out. Feel so safe for my animals now!!!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

colemangirly said:


> lol hes a full Komondor, just kept trimmed. I will continue to keep him at about 1-2 inches, as it is soooo brushy here. So another update on my young Rumor (Ant/Pry cross) one of the goats cut herself on something while out the other day. Rumor was walking around with her head over the goats neck and licking it every so often. It was so cute how she just felt bad for the goat, even tho the goat didn't seem to care. Doctored it up and she left the goat to watch the whole herd again. LOL Really loving her more and more. The addition of the Komondor really seems to have brought out the best in her. She does not roam and never did, but she tried to patrol to big an area, now she just keeps to the immediate area that is her job. Trouble is such a push over during the day, taking his break from the goats almost entirely, but at night, wow, best watch out. Feel so safe for my animals now!!!


Totally agree- dogs are pack animals as well and its great to have them in at least pairs if not trios that complement each other..
My Berner is the alarm dog with the huge Woof (he stays up all night watching) my Pyr/anatolian pup is will be the livestock guard, and biter (Berner wont bite anything except Food)..., and schnauzer is my people guard she protects against strangers..... (the one exception-- Have no idea how the Jehovah's witness little old ladies made it to my front door, but they probably werenot going to be allowed to leave to walk back to the car-- I guess dogs have the judgement not to maul little old ladies?)....


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Excellent to see a Komondor being used as it was intended.

For grooming, those dreadlocks actually take a lot of care to get right, and if he gets wet the coat can stay damp underneath for weeks and mold. So keeping him shorter is much easier all the way around. The coat will mat instead of automatically turning into dreads in many cases. But at only a inch or two, it should be fine. Be aware that clipping that coat to a 2 inch length could be near impossible with typical clippers. I groom a dog that has that type of coat and I finally told the owners it was "strip or nothing" because it was killing my clippers every time. SO now they get him stripped down, then let him grow out for a few months, then clipped back down to nothing. Works well for everyone and is so much easier.

Looking forward to more updates about how well they're working on your farm!


----------

